# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Fun With Wilbur (and friends)

## waldronate

Update 2015-04-04: The original Wilbur website at ridgenet.net appears to be permanently gone because the ISP in question (Mediacom) decided that it wouldn't bother to maintain it any more. http://www.fracterra.com/software.html should be the new home for Wilbur.

As my ISP appears to be down for an extended duration, I'll post the Fun With Wilbur tutorials from the web site here. 

Fun With Wilbur, Vol 1 (Introductory Terrain Processing)


Fun With Wilbur, Vol 2 (The Tesselation Tool)


Fun With Wilbur, Vol 3 (Finding Rivers)

----------


## waldronate

Fun With Wilbur, Vol 4 (Terrain from a Mask)


Fun With Wilbur, Vol 5 (Rivers and Lakes)


Fun With Wilbur, Vol 6 (Islands)

----------


## waldronate

There and Back Again (FT to Wilbur and back to FT)


CGTutorial (basic world processing in  FT)

----------


## waldronate

Some tutorials already here:

The CSU Johnsondale Tutorial (Advanced Terrain Processing from Masks)


Simple Volcano


Use of Morphological Dilate and Erode

----------


## su_liam

Any chance of actually posting the latest version of the program.
I'm trying to use my blog to turn people on to Wilbur, but it doesn't work so hot if the program isn't available.

I'd considered posting a copy of the installer myself, but I doubt the installer survived recent HD culling for space. Also, I only have the 32-bit version. In any case, I wouldn't post it without permission from the author.

I think the way you're using dilate and erode in that last gif is referred to as a morphological "close" operation. Close and open are good tools for cleaning up noise, though such things always have costs.

----------


## waldronate

I need to get a web hosting thing up and running again. And/or call my existing one to see if they plan on coming back to life. Too many things to do, not enough me to do them all. If I ever get a couple of free weeks, I might even get the scripting/macro recording stuff finished up for Wilbur. It really simplified most of the code and has huge potential, but it made some parts of the code pretty ugly and left nasty thumbprints all over the UI.

Morphological close is indeed dilate+erode; Morphological open is erode+dilate. I didn't see much point in putting the two compound operators in there when the primitives were already available, plus people can usually figure out what dilate and erode would mean; open and close aren't terms people would usually associate with this sort of thing. If I had any kind of structuring kernel other than a 1-radius square on those operations I'd consider including explicit open and close.

----------


## Hilded

Thanks for posting the tutorials here Waldronate!  I always reference them when playing around with my maps and with the link gone I had to experiment (which isn't all a bad thing  :Smile: .  But, it's nice to have specific examples of processes in action.  Thanks again.

----------


## su_liam

With the scripting/macro thing up and running, a user could simply make things like open and close into actions. In fact, first thing I'd do would be to record a lot of your tutorials.

Something closer to a circular kernel would be a real boon.

I really need to try out the latest version I have in Windows. I've been running it with WINE, which has some issues, but memory management seems better. Last time I tried running it in Windows(version 1.seventy-something), an 8k x 4k would crash the program pretty promptly. The latest version, in WINE, was stable with an 8k x 4k on board. Incise Flow and river finding was pretty slow, but it did it. I'm hoping the difference is in the program and not some quirk of XP(like being able to resize windows…).

And let me nth the thanks for posting those tutorials. You have a few others strewn about the site that would be worth linking to.

----------


## waldronate

Something newish based on http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=32916. Mostly just tedious step-by-step processing from some masks to a result.

----------


## Michel Beaulieu

You guys will always impress me.

----------


## waldronate

I forgot to link the new one here as well.

----------


## su_liam

> Something newish based on http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=32916. Mostly just tedious step-by-step processing from some masks to a result.
> Attachment 80066


I am very fond of this tut, particularly the PS compositing stuff. I'll have to apply this soon. Perhaps on 40 Eridani A II.

----------


## waldronate

A little while back, I generated a quick little sample to show how to create lighted-mountain style symbols for ProFantasy's Campaign Cartographer 3+ software as part of a discussion on ProFantasy's forums ( http://forum.profantasy.com/comments...cussionID=7869 ).

The tutorial part is a zipped PDF to work around the PDF upload problems that the site is experiencing at the moment (thanks for the suggestion to zip it, DanielHasenbos).
FunWithWilburVolume7.zip

----------

